# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Guppy Size

## vannel

Just wondering.. How many people actually prefer jumbo/large sized guppies..? I ask this because I've read many forum posts whereby people are constantly trying to achieve large sized guppies. For one, I've always appreciated the smaller guppies. They always look cuter. I'm not familiar with judging standards.. Are larger guppies rated higher?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Shi Xuan

Large sized guppies are ideal standard for IFGA and Taiwanese standard, not so much for IKGH and Japan. FYI, IKGH does not award any points for large sizes and in Japan, it seems that the guppies are usually small and I was told that Japanese breeders prefer smaller guppies with fanciful tails and colors. On the contrary, you'll often notice that the US and Taiwanese guppies are jumbo sized, so standards may vary. 

I for one, will stick to smaller sized guppies. They are more active and swim around more. The jumbo sized guppies I once kept, however, were very much different.

----------


## vannel

Indeed. I like my guppies small. The jumbo ones scare me. Haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------

